# Welche 64gb SSD?



## kahlertc (19. März 2009)

Hallo, wollte mir ne 64gb SSD zulegen, da es aber noch nicht so viele Testberichte gibt (oder ich sie nicht gefunden hab) wollte ich mal fragen, ob schon jemand praktische Erfahrung hat? Will natürlich nicht die Intel Extreme Series nehmen, da die mir viel zu teuer sind... Also auf jeden Fall in der unteren Preisklasse.


----------



## leorphee (19. März 2009)

die neuen von Samsung sollen gut sein...
schau dich da mal um...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. März 2009)

Wenn es dir wirklich nur auf den Preis ankommt würde ich dir DIESE empfehlen. Darf es auch ein wenig mehr kosten und etwas mehr Leistung haben, lege ich dir DIESE ans Herz.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## kahlertc (20. März 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir wirklich nur auf den Preis ankommt würde ich dir DIESE empfehlen. Darf es auch ein wenig mehr kosten und etwas mehr Leistung haben, lege ich dir DIESE ans Herz.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Welchen Unterschied gibt es bei den Platten? Weil der Unterschied von 10 Euro ist ja nicht so heftig...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. März 2009)

Die zweite hat höhere Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten. Einfach mal lesen und erst dann fragen stellen!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## NicoOCZ (26. März 2009)

Hi,

wieviel kannst oder willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## DC1984 (26. März 2009)

Also ich würde generell NOCH die Finger von SSDs lassen. Auf Computerbase war ein schicker Test


----------



## gdfan (26. März 2009)

Ich würde eine SuperTalent Ultra Drive nehmen aber nur wenn du eine mit neuer Firmware bekommst die alte hat nämlich eine Probleme. Du kannst auch eien OCZ Vertex nehmen da weiß ich aber nicht ab da dei Probleme die die UD auch hatte schon gelöst sind. Aber wenn du mehr ausgeben willst solltest du eine SLC nehmen


----------



## Stormbringer (1. April 2009)

ihr glänzt wieder mit halbwissen. 
ultradrive und vertex nutzen als basis dieselbe firmware - und der bug ist inzwischen in beiden systemen behoben. beide ssd kann man wohl halbwegs empfehlen.
die oben genannte transcent hat wohl leider nen alten controller verbaut: mein tipp: hände weg.

als geheimtipp kann man noch die intel x25-m nennen (80gb). auf dem papier wohl schlechtere werte als vertex/ud, real life wohl aber sehr gut. die intel x25-e hingegen ist einfach zu teuer.
hier gibts nen interessanten vergleich dieser ssd: SSD Vergleich: Intel X25-E vs X25-M vs UD vs Transcend vs Mobi 3000 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Piridrummer88 (1. April 2009)

Am besten die neue PCGH Lesen 

Ich persönlich würde noch warten bis die Preise purzeln und die Kapazitäten steigen.

MFG Piridrummer


----------



## Stormbringer (1. April 2009)

Piridrummer88 schrieb:


> Am besten die neue PCGH Lesen
> 
> Ich persönlich würde noch warten bis die Preise purzeln und die Kapazitäten steigen.
> 
> MFG Piridrummer



... meine f1 ist gerade am sterben. noch fragen?


----------



## gdfan (3. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ihr glänzt wieder mit halbwissen.
> ultradrive und vertex nutzen als basis dieselbe firmware - und der bug ist inzwischen in beiden systemen behoben.


War zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch nicht. Hau mich wenn ich mich irre
Die eigentliche Frage ist ja wie viel er ausgeben will...


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

hauen, ach was... die dinge ändern sich täglich.  kann man ja gar nicht den überblick behalten.

ich hab mir jetzt ne intel x25-m 80gb als systemplatte und ne mobi 3500 32gb als datenplatte gegönnt - und ich denke das war die beste tuningmaßnahme seit jahren.
dazu noch ne kleine ramdisk für die temp- und cache-ordner, bin top-zufrieden.


----------



## gdfan (4. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hauen, ach was... die dinge ändern sich täglich.  kann man ja gar nicht den überblick behalten.
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt ne intel x25-m 80gb als systemplatte und ne mobi 3500 32gb als datenplatte gegönnt - und ich denke das war die beste tuningmaßnahme seit jahren.
> dazu noch ne kleine ramdisk für die temp- und cache-ordner, bin top-zufrieden.


Also hast du echt einen richtigen gefühlten Geschwindigkeitskick bekommmen?? Das alles sofort fertig ist wenn man draufklick? Was hattest du vorher für eine Platte als Systemplatte? Die F1 von oben?
Ich habe nämlich auch eine F1 und würde auch gerne auf SSD umsteigen. Vllt könntest du mr ja mal berichten wie das so ist. Vielen Dank gdfan


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

jain - die gefühlte geschwindigkeit ist enorm - aber es ist nicht "sofort" da wenn man draufklickt. die verzögerung ist aber wirklich minimal. wirklich geil ist der boot... bei mir startet ne menge beim booten und solche sachen wie hw-mon, sidebar, virenscanner und alles-was-sonst-noch-ins-tray-startet ist unglaublich schnell da. bootzeit etwa geviertelt.

ps: samsung f1 1tb... nicht schnell, nicht leise, dafür kaputt.


----------



## Xion4 (4. April 2009)

Wenns nicht so extrem teuer sein soll, und trotzdem ne gute Performance, sind die SSDs von Apogee garnicht schlecht. XtremeMemory bietet die an.


----------



## gdfan (4. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> jain - die gefühlte geschwindigkeit ist enorm - aber es ist nicht "sofort" da wenn man draufklickt. die verzögerung ist aber wirklich minimal. wirklich geil ist der boot... bei mir startet ne menge beim booten und solche sachen wie hw-mon, sidebar, virenscanner und alles-was-sonst-noch-ins-tray-startet ist unglaublich schnell da. bootzeit etwa geviertelt.
> 
> ps: samsung f1 1tb... nicht schnell, nicht leise, dafür kaputt.


Danke für deine Einschätzung. Du bekräftigst meinen Entschluss das ich mir eine SSD hohle. Könntest du wenn das für dich nciht so viel AUfwand macht, ein paar Programm starte Test durtchführen? Das wäre echt super nett. Wenn du irgentwelche Adobe Programme hast, Photoshop, After Effects... wäre das echt super wenn du das damit machen könntest.

Ich finde aber schon das meine F1 schnell ist von den Übertragungsraten


----------



## RomeoJ (4. April 2009)

Moinsen,

gute Frage, und bist jetzt gut erklärt @Stormbringer...

ich wede meine BS Platte auch bald eine SSD nennen. Aber ich schwanke noch ein bissel welche es wird.
Nunja, ich habe aber auch keine Lust eine SSD für über 300€ zu kaufen.

Meinst nicht das eine für ca. 150€ (64GB) [Patriot, OCZ..etc] den Anforderungen reichen, einfach nur schnell booten und Programme schnell starten..??

Oder sind die nicht viel schneller wie eine WD Black etc..??


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Wenns nicht so extrem teuer sein soll, und trotzdem ne gute Performance, sind die SSDs von Apogee garnicht schlecht. XtremeMemory bietet die an.



hmm... die haben noch den ollen controller drauf (meines wissens) - würde ich die hände von lassen.
aktuell eine gute wahl:

slc:
- mtron mobi 3000/3500
- intel x25-e (sauteuer)

mlc:
- ocz vertex 
- supertalent ultradrive
- intel x25-m

das sind wohl aktuell die platten mit den besten leistungswerten und guten controllern. 



gdfan schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Du bekräftigst meinen Entschluss das ich mir eine SSD hohle. Könntest du wenn das für dich nciht so viel AUfwand macht, ein paar Programm starte Test durtchführen? Das wäre echt super nett. Wenn du irgentwelche Adobe Programme hast, Photoshop, After Effects... wäre das echt super wenn du das damit machen könntest.
> 
> Ich finde aber schon das meine F1 schnell ist von den Übertragungsraten



totally adobe free. 
ich häng mal einen crystalmark screenie an.



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> gute Frage, und bist jetzt gut erklärt @Stormbringer...
> 
> ...



die oben aufgezählten ssd sind schon alle schneller als die neuen velo raptoren.  allein schon wegen den unglaublichen zugriffszeiten.

wenns um das PLV geht, dann schau mal nach den ultradrives.

@all: vorher auf jeden fall genauestens mit slc/mlc und den vor-/nachteilen beschäftigen. man sollte auch die schreibzugriffe auf die ssd größtmöglich einschränken, deswegen auch mein aufwand mit der ramdisk und den übrigen tweaks. ich poste bei gelegenheit mal alle tweaks dich ich vorgenommen habe (wenn ihr brav seit  ).
zudem: so richtig bugfree ist das alles noch nicht - meine intel soll angeblich bei füllung >80% in den benchmark schreibleistungen einbrechen. real life bemerkt man das angeblich nicht.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. April 2009)

Hey,

danke dir...was meinst du mit 





> schreibzugriffe


 genau..??

Also ich habe mir das so gedacht, das ich eine nur für Vista und paar Programm nehme. Die Games werden seperat auf eine WD Black gepackt.

Das sollte doch die Schreibzugänge ziemlich erleichtern.

Schade das die OCZ`s Vertex erst ab 200€ verfügbar ist in DEU...

Nunja, dann werde ich wohl die Super Talent als nähere Auswahl nehmen.

Mal gucken, nächste Woche was die Preise machen, dannw erde ich zum nächsten WE eine haben..


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

nun, alles was schreibt halt, cache, tempordner, indexierung, defrag, superfetch, etc. 

btw: ocz vertex = supertalent ud (nur die firmware ist wohl leicht abweichend).


----------



## Phil_5 (4. April 2009)

was hälst den von ner A-Data XPG Series ??
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Disk - SATA - A-DATA Solid-State Disk 2,5" 64 GB

Rein von den Daten her finde ich die Platte garnicht mal so übel.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

hm, keine ahnung, es gibt eine a-data die mit den vertex baugleich ist... aber ob das die ist?
lasst euch bei mlc vor allem nicht von den schreibwerten blenden... in vielen fällen wird weniger als ein zehntel der angegebenen leistung erreicht.
hier gilt: benchmarks vergleichen... als grobes beispiel, schaut mal in den ssd- und den vertex-thread im luxx.


----------



## steinschock (4. April 2009)

Eine Anleitung für die tweaks würde ich auch begrüßen, ich bin auch schon eine weile dran mir ne SSD als Sys-platte zuzulegen.
Kenne auch Tonys Anleitung aber bei Sachen wie Alighnment usw. kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.

Da währe mir Deutsch lieber ,  ich werde auch brav sein 

versprochen. 

Wer einigermaßen englisch kann, findet hier und in den links in den Reviews mit die besten Infos die man so finden kann.

AnandTech: The SSD Anthology: Understanding SSDs and New Drives from OCZ 
AnandTech: The SSD Update: Vertex Gets Faster, New Indilinx Drives and Intel/MacBook Problems Resolved

OCZ Vertex SSD RAID-0 Performance | G.Skill FM-25S2S-64GB,SSD,Solid State Drive,MLC,SATA-II,Multi-Level Cell NAND,G.Skill FM-25S2S-64GB SATA-II MLC SSD Multi-Level Cell Solid State Drive Benchmark Performance Test | Benchmark Reviews Performance Test

Für mich käme im Moment auch nur die Intel oder Vertex/ST UD in Frage.

Wobei bei Intel bald Infos zum Nachfolgemodell bekannt werden.
Was den Preis der X25M hoffentlich stark drückt.
So ab 200€ für die Intel oder ne 120GB UD würde ich Schwach werden.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

preisverfall bei der x25-m wäre klasse... dann gibts noch ne zweite @ raid0. 

zum thema alignment... da lasse ich die finger davon - mir ist auch nicht wirklich klar was das für vorteile ausser bei benches bringt.
interessanter wäre eine neue firmware welche eher für gleichmäßigeres schreiben sorgen würde.

ich beschränke mich aufs windows tuning.


----------



## Phil_5 (4. April 2009)

hat eigentlich schon jemand SSD's unter Linux ausprobiert ??

Mein Plan wäre ja die A-Data 32GB als Systemplatte für mein zukünftiges Linux System.

EDIT:
Hier gibts ne Review zu der A-Data:
http://www.cpu3d.com/review/7289-1/adata-xpg-64gb-sata-ii-2-5-ssd/introduction.html

Sieht doch ziemlich vernünftig aus.


----------



## Ecle (5. April 2009)

Vernünftig? Die ist doch ziemlich langsam im Vergleich zu den anderen SSDs. Hat warscheinlich auch einen Jmicron Controller. Bei 4k Dateigröße ist die Speed bei 0,1MB\s im Lesen. Die Intel x25-m hat da 134MB\s 
Ich würd eher ne OCZ Vertex nehmen. Die ist auch bei kleineren Dateigrößen recht gut.


----------



## RomeoJ (5. April 2009)

Nabend

@*Stormbringer
*
Die SSD`s gehen ja wirklich wie zange. Habe gerade mal den DiskMark durchlaufen lassen...*

*Da sehen meine kein Land. Das verstärkt natürlich das Argument, das eine SSD her muss..


----------



## Stormbringer (6. April 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> @*Stormbringer
> *
> ...



sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Phil_5 (6. April 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ich würd eher ne OCZ Vertex nehmen.



ou ja aba die is halt auch um ein ganzes Stück teurer... Aba ne gute platte


----------



## DC1984 (6. April 2009)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von der *hier*? Ist die günstigste SLC-variante. Fürs OS reichts doch.


----------



## gdfan (6. April 2009)

Mit der Mobi kannst du nichts falsch machen. Die ist stabil und bugfrei


----------



## Stormbringer (6. April 2009)

nicht ganz... da gibts den 16gb-bug.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. April 2009)

Hey @*Stormbringer*,

ich habe mal eine Frage,

wäre eine OCZ *FL*-SSD 60GB (64MB Puffergrösse) Vertex oder 2 x OCZ Vertex  30GB (32MB Puffergrösse) im Raid0 besser...??

Was wäre eine gute Alternative..??

grtz

RomeoJ


EDIT://


Schau mal oder eine von denen

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p0431219?pid=geizhals

das eine SLC..
*64GB OCZ SATA 2 Solid State Drive *


----------



## Stormbringer (8. April 2009)

romeo, eine ocz fl finde ich nirgends... die vertex scheint aber mit der neuen firmware richtig gut zu werden.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. April 2009)

Hier ist der LINK..

OCZ FL-SSD 60GB Vertex - computeruniverse.net


..ich möchte ja gerne von dem Raid0 weg...meinst das ist eine alternative..??


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2009)

Die SuperTalent Ultra ist baugleich und günstiger 120GB @ 275€.

Bei den meisten Anwendungen ist selbst ein Raptor-Raid ohne Chance.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. April 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hier ist der LINK..
> 
> OCZ FL-SSD 60GB Vertex - computeruniverse.net
> 
> ...



achso... die frage war ob du eine oder zwei vertex nehmen sollst.
puh... also ich werde bei gelegenheit eine weitere x25-m dazustecken, habe halt erstmal aus budgetgründen nur eine platte gekauft. 
raid0 mit ssd ist sicher nett.


----------



## Wassercpu (19. April 2009)

@stormbringer...mach dich doch mal bei der Pcgh stark ..wir brauchen nen ordentlichen Tesst aller sinn vollen SSd und deren probs mit Lösungen...dann muss ich nicht immer im Hardwarluxxxx rum hängen...


----------



## gdfan (19. April 2009)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> @stormbringer...mach dich doch mal bei der Pcgh stark ..wir brauchen nen ordentlichen Tesst aller sinn vollen SSd und deren probs mit Lösungen...dann muss ich nicht immer im Hardwarluxxxx rum hängen...


gute idee


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2009)

nuja, test und benches gibts im hwl nun wirklich zu genüge... wenn die reds der meinung sind das sie das testen müssen, dann werden sie das tun. wichtig sind sowieso langzeiterfahrungen... und die dauern halt etwas.

für mich persönlich ist die ssd die beste anschaffung seit jahren gewesen.


----------



## Wassercpu (22. April 2009)

Stormbringer warum hast du dir denn nun ne Intel M platte geholt..die Ocz 120 oder samsung sollen doch besser sein..kannst du mich mal aufklären?


----------



## Dr.House (22. April 2009)

Ich könnte es nur raten, aber laut Tests sind die Intel SSD momentan die besten auf dem Markt und haben nen super Kontroller. OCZ sind zwar günstig,haben aber meist schlechten Kontroller und erleiden massive Leistungseinbrüche bei parallelem Zugriff .


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

Genau die Specs der Intel sind mit 70MB/s zwar wesentlich schlechter wie bei der momentan zweitbesten OCZ Vertex/ SuperTalent Ultra mit 160MB/s
aber die meisten benches sagen recht wenig aus.

Die Intel hat im Moment den besten Kontroller der die für die meisten SSDs aber auch HDs Problematischen Kleinen Dateien mit 4 - 16 KB mit Abstand am besten meistert .

Die Vertex/Ultra haben durch den eingebauten 64MB Cache aufgeholt und sind auch sehr schnell.

Hier mal ein vergleich der die Problematik verdeutlicht.
AnandTech: The SSD Anthology: Understanding SSDs and New Drives from OCZ

Dieses Jahr kommt noch die neue Intel raus, am 26.04 gibt es eine Preissenkung für die X25M von ca. 30-40€ (50 $ ).
Auch Samsung wird dieses Jahr einen neuen Kontroller und SD-Chips raus bringen.
Und ein wahrscheinlich revolutionärer neuer Kontroller kommt auch.

Controller für schnelle und langlebige SSDs - News - Hardware-Infos 

Bis ende des Jahres sollte man warten oder noch ein paar Wochen da z.B auch GSkill und andere Baugleiche zur Vertex/Ultra raus bringen.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

die aussagen sind alle soweit korrekt.
an den vertex muss man ziemlich tricksen damit die werte stimmen (stichwort "alignment" und TRIM manuell durchführen). die intel "m" und "e" sind mit der aktuellen firmware out-of-the-box die besten ssd - man könnte sich rein theoretisch die meisten tuningmaßnahmen sogar schenken. nicht falsch verstehen, die vertex ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber ich denke die firmware braucht noch etwas.

wenn die preise sinken, gibts noch ne zweite "m" -> raid0.


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

Hätte es das Bundel mit D0 gegeben hätte ich auch schon ne M.

Trim läuft noch nicht und braucht Win7 soweit ich weis.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

yep, es gibt für die vertex ein kleines tool welche eine art TRIM durchführt - das kann man halt vor dem benchen schnell machen - und man erhält einen klasse screenshot.


----------



## Phil_5 (22. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> yep, es gibt für die vertex ein kleines tool



ich hab mir grad ne vertex geholt (is aba leider noch nicht da).
Läuft den das Tool auch unter Linux ??


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad ne vertex geholt (is aba leider noch nicht da).
> Läuft den das Tool auch unter Linux ??



läuft linux überhaupt? 

nein, im ernst, das mit dem tool scheint mir augenwischerei für benchmarks zu sein. du solltest aber jemanden fragen der davon ahnung hat - ich hab schließlich keine vertex/ud...


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

Beim Bechen werden alle Sektoren beschrieben, beim nächsten beschreiben muss dann erst ein Block gelöscht werden bevor wieder geschrieben werden kann.
Da z.B auch beim löschen wie bei einer HD verfahren wird und nur der Index aber nicht die Daten gelöscht werden.

Das ist der Punkt wo Trimm ansetzten soll und "zwischendurch" als gelöscht angezeigte Blöcke wieder beschreibbar macht.
Das Problem haben alle SSds im Moment auch die Intel wenn auch nicht so ausgeprägt.
Bei Intel gibt es HD errase oder so ähnlich.
Das generelle Problem wird durch nicht wirklich für SSds-tauglichen Benches erheblich verstärkt.

Von daher ist das tool eine Krücke die man vor allem beim Benchen braucht, also keine reine Augenwischerei sondern notwendiges übel bis das OS und Benches SSd-tauglicher sind.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

wenn etwas nur zum benchen geeignet ist, dann ist es ne krücke.
interessanterweise schreiben fast alle, das die "gefühlte" geschwindigkeit beim arbeiten gleich bleibt.


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

Naja der Bench selbst ist in dem Fall die Krücke für SSds.

Aber ich geb dir recht das die Mehrheit der User davon nichts bemerkt da das stellenweise provoziert wird nach den schlechten Erfahrungen mit den ersten SSDs.

Auch da ist die Intel am wenigsten anfällig und mit der neuen Firmware ist sie noch besser geworden.


----------



## gdfan (22. April 2009)

Ich habe auch nun seit einer Woche eine Ultradrive. Bin sehr zufrieden. Man merkt noch nichts vom Perfomanceeinbruch aber er kässt sich per Benchmark schon nachweisen


----------



## RomeoJ (26. April 2009)

Hey,

Also ich habe nun auch eine SSD und zwar die SuperTalent 64GB Version..

@*Stormbringer*

..aber deine hat im CrystelBecnh über 220...hammer..da komme ich nicht ran..oder muss ich bei den Einstellungen was optimieren???


..ich habe ganze 100MBit`s weniger...sehr komsich..

An welche SATA Schnittstelle hast du sie angeschlossen ??

danke für die Hilfe..


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2009)

angeschlossen ist meine intel-m an dem ich10r eines asus p5q deluxe.

ich habe halt alles abgeschaltet was irgendwie unnötig auf der platte rumrödelt, hier meine tweak-liste (nicht unbedingt ssd-relevant, aber alles was ich am system direkt nach der installation ändere):

*System Feintunung (für Windows Vista)*
- UAC deaktivieren (in den Benutzerkonten)
- Indexierung abschalten, Lokale und Netzlaufwerke
- Index von der Suche ausnehmen


> Key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ Software\Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ Explorer\ Advanced\ Start_SearchFiles
> Value: von "1" auf "0" ändern.


- Windows Prefetcher deaktivieren


> Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\ Session Manager\ Memory Management\ PrefetchParameters\ EnablePrefetcher


- Windows Superfetch deaktivieren


> Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\ Session Manager\ Memory Management\ PrefetchParameters\ Superfetch





> Folgende Werde sind zulässig (Superfetch und Prefetch):
> 0 = Superfetch deaktiviert
> 1 = nur Anwendungen beschleunigen
> 2 = nur den Bootvorgang beschleunigen
> 3 = Bootvorgang und das Starten von Programmen beschleunigen


- Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren
- Dienste deaktivieren


> •    Windows Suche
> •    Windows Media Player Netzwerkfreigabedienst
> •    Windows Firewall, ggf. Benachrichtigung deaktivieren
> •    Ready Boost
> ...


- Schreiben des NTFS-Timestamp deaktivieren


> Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\ FileSystem\  NtfsDisableLastAccessUpdate
> Value: von 0 auf 1 ändern.
> Zusätzlich NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation von 0 auf 1 ändern.


- Windows-Temp-Verzeichnisse auf die RAMDisk umlegen
- Browser-Cache auf RAMDisk umlegen


> •    Firefox (browser.cache.disk.parent_directory)
> •    Internet Explorer (Extras/Internetoptionen/Allgemein/Browserverlauf)


hinweis: ich habe eine 2gb ramdisk mitlaufen und alles temp-mäßige darauf umgeleitet. funzt gut und müllt das system nicht zu. kann aber probleme machen wenn man files entpackt die zu groß für die ramdisk sind - angeblich gibts auch probleme mit dem ein oder anderen spielepatch.

bitte beachtet, dies sind die gesammelten werke meiner tweaks, bei mir funktioniert das. benutzt diese änderungen nicht wenn ihr nicht sicher seit was ihr tut. wenn was schief geht, ich bin nicht daran schuld.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. April 2009)

Hey,

danke...bist ein Engel...nunja die SSD habe ich vom Kumpel..ist halt eine nicht nach OCZ vertrex etc. Standart..aber sie lüppt besser wie mein Raid0 von den Raptoren..

Ich werde mal gucken,w as man noch rauskitzeln kann...danke dir

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Stormbringer (27. April 2009)

ja okay, ich dachte kurz es wäre eine supertalend ultradisk - für ein älteres modell ist dein bench aber okay.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. April 2009)

Die Ultradisk macht auch mehr...aber für`s erste bin ich zufrieden...

Ist ja quasie erstmal zum Testen. Wenn ich mich einglebt habe, dann werde ich die für ein Hunny verscherbeln und mir eine andere holen..


----------



## Stormbringer (27. April 2009)

hier ein netter kleiner test:
Test: OCZ Vertex 120 GB - 27.04.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## RomeoJ (3. Mai 2009)

Hey,

so die supertalent hat sich gut eingespielt..aber ist nicht so wie ich mir das Vorgestellt habe..

Nun habe ich dieses bestellt..

MTRON MOBI-SATA-3525-64 - Artikeldetailansicht - WINKOM-Shop

..mal gucken..die hat super Abgeschnitten und ist auch 3,5"...


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Mai 2009)

was ist passiert? ist sie gestorben?
ich habe so eine mobi 3525-32gb als datenpartition im rechner.  ist nicht die schnellste, aber brauchbar.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Mai 2009)

Hey,


nunja die schnellste nicht, aber wenigstens ein guten Kontroller und als BS Platte absolut tauglich. Die Supertalent ist, so empfinde ich, ein bissel am stottern bei einigen Sachen. Wenn ich zum Bspl. installiere und gleichzeitig surfe, kommst es zum sogenannten "stottern"

Ich hätte ja auch die Intel genommen, aber die SLC von Intel ist unbezahlbar. Deshalb die mTRON in 3,5". Laut Hersteller zwar weniger Read/Write MB`s, aber ich denke das ich dadurch das "stottern" eliminiert habe.
Eine OCZ Vertex hatte ich auch ausgeguckt, aber das wäre wieder eine MLC und ich will wenn schon auch eine SLC als 2`SSD Platte.
Die Supertalent nehme ich dann für installations Spiele, dafür reicht die alle Male.. 

Für Daten habe ich mir die 7200.12 1TB Seagate mit 500-Platter bestellt..Die sollte mit der F1 reichen für "DATEN"..

Mal gucken wie es dann wird..


grtz


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Mai 2009)

klar, die mobi ist stabil und ausgereift. die vertex'ens sollten, so denke ich, inzwischen auch ganz brauchbar sein.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Mai 2009)

Hey,

So..also der GLS-Mann war heute da....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




===>   nun werde ich mal geschwind VISTA drauf ballern und hoffen das das Gefühlte "stottern" ein Ende hat...


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

bin gespannt - hab die mobi ja nicht als sysplatte laufen.


----------



## MoS (8. Mai 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Nun habe ich dieses bestellt..
> 
> MTRON MOBI-SATA-3525-64 - Artikeldetailansicht - WINKOM-Shop
> 
> ..mal gucken..die hat super Abgeschnitten und ist auch 3,5"...


Da warst du wohl nen Tick zu schnell beim bestellen. Bei ZackZack gibts gerade eine Intel X25-M 80GB für 269€! 
ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Die ist aber "nur" MLC...


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

klasse angebot. 
bald benches von x25-m in raid0 am ich10r.


----------



## gdfan (8. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen wie das abgeht


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,

@MoS

..nunja..eine mlc ssd habe ich ja schon, ich weiss keine Intel..aber ich wollte halt mal was vernünftiges.. ;..trotzdem fettes Angebot..


So nun ist Vista drauf und ich muss gestehen, einfach nur göttlich. So stell ich mir ein SSD mit einem BS vor.

Kein ruckeln, kein stottern..absolut silent und das beste, selbst wenn ich installiere und andere Sachen mache, absolut so, als ob nichts ist...einfahc nur genial.

Ich sage mal so, momentan ist es so, das sich der Preis gelohnt hat.

Sie ist wirklich nicht die schnellste im Bezug auf Benchmark`s, aber die Access Time von 0,1sec..das schon heftig ..und kein Überladen etc.. ;

Ich kann sie als BS Platte echt nur empfehlen..


EDIT://


Und die gab es nicht nur bei Zack so günstig... ;

http://geizhals.at/eu/a365725.html


----------



## MoS (8. Mai 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> ..nunja..eine mlc ssd habe ich ja schon, ich weiss keine Intel..aber ich wollte halt mal was vernünftiges.. ;


Zugegeben, ich bin im Thema MLC vs. SLC jetzt nicht so wirklich tief drin, aber ist das stottern nicht eine reine Sache des verwendeten Controllers?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

controller und cache.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

Jepp...denke ich auch..deshalb wollte ich ja nicht wieder den gewagten Sprung auf eine MLC machen..

Aberb als "install. Games" Partetion reicht die Supertalent auf alle Fälle.. 


Nunja, ich denke natürlich, das ich da sehr extrem empfindlich bin, einen anderen User / Nutzer wäre es bestimmt nicht aufgefallen das "stottern".

Bin halt sehr verwöhnt durch meine Raptor`en damals..

grtz


----------



## gdfan (8. Mai 2009)

Bei meine UD 64 bemerke ich auch kein Stottern oder Ruckeln.
Würde sich das Arbietsgefühl verbessern wenn ich einen ordentlichen Raidcontroller hätte? So was wie den Perc 5i von Dell oder so??
Leider kenne ich mich mit Controllern nicht so gut aus. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfelen?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

ohne ein echtes raid verbessert sich alleine durch einen controller nur sehr wenig.
vergiß aber nicht, alle anständigen raidcontroller brauchen 15-50 sekunden um ihren kernel zu laden - das ist bei einem desktop-rechner nicht schön.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

jepp..das war das einzige negative an einem Raid..beim booten, das laden des Controllers... ;

 @Stormbringer

...die SLC muss ich nicht "tunen" oder so..?? Oder denke ich da falsch..habe ich mal irgentwo gelesen..

Oder sollte ich trotzdem mein BS darauf optimieren ??


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

'tunen' muss man aktuell nur die indilinx-clone... bei intel (egal ob slc oder mlc) und den mobis scheint das nicht notwendig zu sein.

trotzdem würde ich zumindest den indizierungsmist abschalten.

readyboost, superfetch und prefetch bringt ebenfalls keine verbesserung mehr.
unter win7 werden solche sachen tatsächlich beim vorhandensein einer ssd deaktiviert. 


edit: lies mal das hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showpost.php?p=11967711&postcount=369


----------



## gdfan (8. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ohne ein echtes raid verbessert sich alleine durch einen controller nur sehr wenig.
> vergiß aber nicht, alle anständigen raidcontroller brauchen 15-50 sekunden um ihren kernel zu laden - das ist bei einem desktop-rechner nicht schön.


Yoa das ist ja doof. Dann werde ich mir das nochmal überlegen


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ......'tunen' muss man aktuell nur die *indilinx-clone*... bei intel (egal ob slc oder mlc) und den mobis scheint das nicht notwendig zu sein.
> 
> trotzdem würde ich zumindest den *indizierungsmist* abschalten.
> 
> ........



sry wegen noob Frage..wie schalte ich das bei Vista 64x ab...??? biideeee....

Und bei Windows 7..ist ja wohl goil...nunja, ich wart erstmal bis die richtige kommt, dann installiere ich Windows 7... ;


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

du musst bei den eigenschaften der laufwerke die checkbox "laufwerk für schnelle suche indizieren" abwählen.


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

Hey,

danke erstmal..aber ich finde sowas irgentwie nicht... *grübel*..sry..

Ich bin als im Gerätemanager...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und dann dort in *"EIGENSCHAFTEN"*...


Da kann ich nichts von *indilinx-clone *auschalten...Oder meintest du das hier :*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
...???

sry...wegen der noob Frage..


----------



## MoS (8. Mai 2009)

Du bist falsch! Arbeitsplatz -> da auf die Festplatte/Partition Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Haken bei Indizierung raus (imo der untere von den zwei)


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Mai 2009)

AHHHHH....Hilfe...was bedeutet das jetzt, wenn ich auf "übernehmen" gehen willl... ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...EDIT://


Ich habe einfach auf ALLE ignorieren gemacht...mal gucken...


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

ja, das ist leider so - bei einigen dateien geht das nicht.


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

heyho, ich hab mir mal eben die 3 seiten durchgelesen und fands sehr interessant. ich haba euch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir ne ssd zu holen -> ultra silent system 

ich hätte aber eine bitte, könnte jemand von euch eine kleine übersicht erstellen mit vor- und nachteilen von den 64GB(80GB) varianten.

also am besten zu sein scheint ja die intel x25-m zu sein.
wo ist genau der unterschied zu den mtron ?

und reichte ne ultra drive oder vertex nicht auch aus ? wie siehst aus mit den Gskill? 

eig wollte ich mein ganz normales betreibssystem drauf spielen und programme wie office usw.
meine daten/games/etc liegen auch einer f1 1TB.

schonma vielen dank


----------



## gdfan (10. Mai 2009)

Ich fasse mal meinen Wissenstand zusammen.
Ultradrive, Vertex und Gskill Falcon sind gleich (Bis auf unterschiedlich farbige Leds im Gehäuse der SSD) Alle eben genannten haben einen Indilinx Controller. Sie sind sehr schnell, haben keine Hänger mehr so wie die alten JMicron Controller, sie haben das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Aber sie haben ausgeprägte MLC Schwächen: Die SSD wird mit der Zeit immer langsamer bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, dem kann man entgegen wirken, indem man ein Programm laufen lässt 2-5 Sek und alles ist wieder gut. Das muss man halt dann 1x im Monat machen. Der Geschwindigkeitsrückgang ist eigentlich nur beim Benchen zu sehen oder wenn du große Datein schreibts. Eigentlich ist nur die Schreibrate betroffen, die Leserate nicht so imens. Da ber das Verhältniss bei normaler Benutzung von Lesen und Schreiben bei 4:1 liegt nicht ganz so schlimm, außer halt bei großen Datein.
Der Rückgang sollte von 100 Mb/s auf 60-70 mb/s sein. Aber wie schon gesagt, dem kannst du entgegenwirken. Sonst gibt es keine weiteren Nachteile bei den Indilinx.
Wenn du dich für die Indilinx Fraktion entscheidest dann muss du dich auch entscheiden von welchem Hersteller. Super Talent hat das beste PL, dafür hat OCZ ein eigenes Supportforum, das möchte Supertalent aber auch einführen. OCZ gibt Beta Firmwares frei, die der Hersteller der Controller noch nicht freigegebn hat, Super Talent testet diese erst ausgiebig. Bei Supertalent gab es erst eine RMA Welle aufgrund fehlerhafter Firmware, aber das wurde sehr schnell behoben. Seit dem testen sie halt ausgiebiger. Man lernt aus seinen Fehlern 
Die Gskill ist eigentlich gleich der OCZ.
Bei der Super Talent muss du noch darauf achten, ein Sata Kabel zu benutzen, dass passt, denn manche Sata Kabel haben einen Clip der den Kantakt verschlechtert und dann kommt es zu Fehlern

Die SSDs von Intel hingegen haben das Problem mit dem Rückgang nicht, sind aber künstlich auf 80 Mb/s schreiben begrenzt. Sie haben ein schlechteres PL. Gskill bietet auch Intel SSDs an unter anderem Namen.
DIe Intel hat auch noch den 80% bug d.h. du darfst sie nur zu 80% füllen. Das ist doof denn Speicherplatz ist teuer

Die Mtron Dinger haben eingentlich kaum Bugs sind aber dafür etwas langsamer 100 MB/s gegen 230 MB/s (Indilinx) Lesen. Dafür haben sie eigentlich auch keinen Rückgang bei den Raten. Das Pl ist ebntfalls schlechter als bei den Indilinxen.

Ich habe selber eine Ultra Drive 64 Gb und wie schon gesagt ich bin vollkommen zufrieden. Seid dem es das Programm zum erhöhen der Leseraten gibt ist auch der einzige Nachteil behoben.

Zufrieden wirst du mit allen doch ich würde zu einer Indilinx tendieren (auch wenn gleich Stormbringer ankommt und dir die Intel empfielt ) denn sie ist ebendfqalls enorm schnell, eig kaum langsamer als die Intel, und kostet viel weniger

Hoffe ich konnte dir mit diesem Roman helfen und du verstehst was ich sagen wollte 
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

wow, super 
du konntest mit sehr helfen. also das mit dem tool hat mich sehr überzeugt, immerhin kosten diese indilinx "nur" die hälfte.

könntest du mir eventuell sagen welche farben die leds haben  ne blaue wär nice


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Mai 2009)

den 80% bug der intels gibts nicht mehr.

und nein, empfehlen tu ich nix. die indilinxe sind sicher nicht schlecht, ich hab nur keine und kann ergo auch nix dazu sagen.


----------



## gdfan (10. Mai 2009)

Super Talent rot Vertex blau. Aber die siehst du nur wenn du direkt auf den Sata/Stromanschluss guckst also eig. gar nicht, denn die sind ja im Gehäuse.
Ich glaube das rechtfertigt aber den Aufpreis zur Vertex nicht, wenn du umbedingt eine blaue haben willst. Das Tool heißt Wiper. Du kannst ja aml im Luxx in den Sammelfred schauen. Klick mich

@Stormbringer


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

für die vertex ist ja ne höhere lese-geschwindigkeit angegeben. ist die bemerkbar ?
wie heißt dieses programm was gegen diesen geschwindigkeistsverlust wirkt ?

ich denke dann wird es bei mir die ultra drive mit 64 GB


----------



## gdfan (10. Mai 2009)

Beide sind gleich schnell, auf Herstellerangaben kannste nie vertrauen. 
Beide haben auch die gleiche Kapazität, auch wenn die UD mit 64 Gb beworben wird und die OCZ mit 60GB. OCZ macht also falsche Angaben
Aber auch egal. Nicht das jetzt Missverständnisse auftreten beiden haben 59 Gibibyte.

Das Tool heißt Wiper. Die neue Version funzt nicht, du musst die alte nutzen. Ich schicke dir den Link gleich per PN und alles was du sonst noch wissen musst


----------



## Digger (10. Mai 2009)

ay, super  

ich denke ich werde dann im laufe der woche bestellen.

eine 64 Gb SSD habe ich ja schon , nur leider eine von transcend. die habe ich damals "recth" günstig gebraucht bekommen. und für meinen inet-pc (atom 330) recith das auch aus.

aber die UD wird dann in meinen zockrechner kommen


----------



## gdfan (10. Mai 2009)

Falls du STeam hast/benutzt wirst du nur deswegen schon begeistert sein, denn es öffnet sich viel schneller


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Mai 2009)

@gdfan

deine Erklärung ist ja auch mal nicht von schlechten Eltern...

ich habe die mTROn nun seit Donnerstag und bin echt sehr geil positive Überrascht...absolut silent, absolut schnell, kein stottern (harken) und was das besondere ist..die programm wie ICQ,Skype, Aquasuite...etc..sidn innerhalb null-komma-nichts auf.....

Kann ich nur wärmstes empfehlen, wenn man eine Leistungsstarke SSD (SLC) für angemessenes Geld haben will.

grtz


----------



## gdfan (10. Mai 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @gdfan
> 
> deine Erklärung ist ja auch mal nicht von schlechten Eltern...
> 
> ...


Danke Beschäftige mich aber auch seit 1 Monat mit SSD


----------



## Bob (14. Mai 2009)

gdfan schrieb:


> Die Mtron Dinger haben eingentlich kaum Bugs sind aber dafür etwas langsamer 100 MB/s gegen 230 MB/s (Indilinx) Lesen. Dafür haben sie eigentlich auch keinen Rückgang bei den Raten. Das Pl ist ebntfalls schlechter als bei den Indilinxen.



Trifft das auch auf die Mtron mit SLC´s zu? Oder haben die Mtrons gar nur SLC´s? Blicke bei denen nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Mai 2009)

Bob schrieb:


> Trifft das auch auf die Mtron mit SLC´s zu? Oder haben die Mtrons gar nur SLC´s? Blicke bei denen nicht so ganz durch.



es gab mal vor einiger zeit mtrons mit mlc, die wurden wohl aber nur in fernost verkauft... aktuell gibts nur mtrons mit slc.


----------



## gdfan (15. Mai 2009)

Das trifft ebendfalls bei SLC zu, da es an den NAND Speicherchips liegt.
Da aber SLC nur eine Information pro Speicherzelle speichert merkst du den Unterschied kaum


----------



## Bob (15. Mai 2009)

Okay, danke für die Antworten. Dann werde ich mir wohl auch ein Ultradrive ME mit 64GB holen. Will dort Vista installieren. Im Moment läuft es auf einer Samsung F1 640Gb. Einen Unterschied sollte ich auf jeden Fall merken oder?


----------



## gdfan (15. Mai 2009)

Ja. Wie schon bei mir beschrieben. Ich bin von der F1 500Gb umgestiegen


----------



## Bommer (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Was ist denn von dieser SSD zu halten ??? Hat zwar 128 GB ab wer kennt diese ???

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackzack.html?itemId=979


Ist die Baugleich mit einem anderen Hersteller ?

Gruss Bommer


----------



## gdfan (17. Mai 2009)

Baugleich mit Vertext und Ultradrive 
Habe ich aber oben schon geschrieben


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

Bin jetzt zufällig beim stöbern im OCZ Forum auf dieses Tool gestoßen.

Dies sollte das Optimieren des Systems für SSD´s erleichtern.

@Gdfan,

die Wiper-Software, die gegen den Geschwindigkeitsverlust bei SSD´s mit Indi-Controler hilft, wo findet man diese?
Ich hab heut das Alternate ZackZack angebot genutzt, und mir die G.Skill Falcon 128GB bestellt. Da wär die Software auch von Vorteil! Oder?


----------



## gdfan (17. Mai 2009)

DIe findet man bei Supertalent auf der Seite, aber ich gebe dir gleich noch einen Link per PN, das geht einfacher.
Ich weiß nicht genau was für eine Firmware auf deiner SSD drauf ist. Da ich zur Falcon wenig sagen kann, solltest du mal im Luxx nachschauen: Klick mich
Viel Spaß mit deiner Falcon Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Mai 2009)

hey leute.... benches von 2 stück x25m im raid0 an einem ich10r@p5qdlx:


----------



## nemetona (17. Mai 2009)

Danke Gdfan,
wenn ich nur annäherd begeistert bin reicht das schon 

@Stormbringer,

das sieht nach Brachialer Leistung aus


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> eine 64 Gb SSD habe ich ja schon , nur leider eine von transcend. die habe ich damals "recth" günstig gebraucht bekommen. und für meinen inet-pc (atom 330) recith das auch aus.


Die neue oder die alte Version?

Meine Erfahrung nach ist eine SSD mit neuerem JMicron Controller(hab selbst eine SuperTalent Masterdrive im HTPC) durchaus etwas schneller als eine HDD und somit als Systemplatte mit dem wichtigsten Feature "leise" mehr als nur brauchbar.

@Stormi:
Da fällt mir nur noch eins zu ein:
*Neid*


----------



## Eggcake (17. Mai 2009)

Hab hier noch paar Benches mit meiner UD gemacht. Notebook limitiert ganz schön (hat ICH8M mit SATA2, allerdings kommt da doch nicht die maximale Leistung heraus).
Bitte auch nicht über CPU-Last wundern - ich musste die CPU künstlich belasten damit sie hochtaktet - das tut sie sonst bei HD Tune nämlich nicht und reduziert die Leistung massiv.

Als Vergleich zur alten 5400rpm Hitachi: bei HD Tune kam ich auf 30-50 IOPS...CDM bei seq. Raten ca. 34...Rest kann sich jeder vorstellen 

Die Intel enttäuscht irgendwie etwas bei Random 4k Read...oder schwächelt da der ICH10 etwas? Eine einzelne kommt doch sonst auf etwa 20.


----------



## Digger (17. Mai 2009)

es muss die alte rev sein.
sie ist wirklich schneller als ne hdd, aber ich habe diese schreib-aussetzer für nen paar sekunden.
und das soll mit dem alten controller sein.


----------



## Eggcake (18. Mai 2009)

Die gibt's doch bei beiden Controllern - beim neuen nur nicht so stark wie beim alten. Sonst wären die viel weiter verbreitet. Das ist das einzige was viele davon abhaltet eine solche zu kaufen - denn schneller als eine HDD ist sie sonst allemal.


----------



## gdfan (18. Mai 2009)

Die Writewerte bei 512k habe ich auch mit einer UD
Aber sonst bin ich echt neidisch


----------



## McJanko (23. Mai 2009)

Hi
ich würde auch ganz gerne ne SSD einbauen und tendiere momentan zur Intel X-25M 80GB.
Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied zw. MLC und SLC (Lebensdauer, Geschwindigkeit), kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus.
THX


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Mai 2009)

da wirst du aktuell nicht wirklich verlässliche aussagen bekommen.
die erfahrungswerte fehlen einfach noch.


----------

